# Xmas



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I showed a pic of a xmas box car i bought . question did they ever make a xmas cars in the 40s and 50s and 60s. All the time iam looking on ebay i never saw one just curious.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

The first S gauge Holiday car was the 48309 1990 Seasons Greetings boxcar. Lionel has made a boxcar every year since then. In some years they have also made engines, cabooses, hoppers, TOFC, handcar with shed, billboards, passenger cars, accessories and even boxed sets. I believe AM and SHS also made some Christmas cars.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

So they never made any in 40s etc etc.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That’s what the man said.....


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Correct Al, the 1990 was the first. None were made by Gilbert.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I happen to be as big an all things Christmas fanatic as I am for S gauge trains. Normally I wait until the first day of fall to post any Christmas items, but Al brought this up and I happened to have these two cars front and center.
The 48309 was the first Christmas car in S gauge followed in 1991 by the 48311. Interestingly both were uncatalogued. The 1990 was announced late to dealers and few were sold so a NIB 1990 will sell for $200 to $275, depending on how many collectors see the auction. The 1991 car was expected and many more were sold.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thats cool i like the old Christmas decorations.
Al


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

So, 1990 is old now.....I must be getting old......


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I think it is the decorations stamped on the cars that are based on old decorations, not the cars that are old. I, for one, am not ready to accept that most things from 1990 are old.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have never done any research as to when the first Christmas box cars were produced. Thanks for the information Tom. I did know that they were a relatively recent addition. As I stated a while back, I have some but stopped buying because they are addicting. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

In the grand scheme of things, 30 years is indeed old.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Today I have one final picture posting on this subject until after Halloween, I promise. This is the third in the series, the 1992 American Flyer Christmas Boxcar. For some reason the 1992 was still uncatalogued, 1993 was the first year the S gauge Christmas items were included in the Lionel catalog. It is the final uncatalogued holiday boxcar and in a way, it is the first Christmas Boxcar in S gauge. It is the first car to include the word Christmas stamped on the car. I also wonder why Lionel made the build date 1-92 rather than 12-92. As we can see 1992 was the first year that Lionel changed the American Flyer boxes from white to red.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Very nice 2  up
Al


----------

